# Pressure conversion - Bar to PSI



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Been doing a search for the above but did not find anything lower than 2.5 bar. I need 1.3, 1.6 & 1.8.

Can anyone point me in the right direction please?

Regards


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

1 bar = 14.5037738 psi.

Calculator out I think!


----------



## ed786 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Bar to psi Conversion*

Hi Brandywine

One bar is approx. equivalent to atmospheric pressure. To convert bar(s) to psi (lbs/sq.in) multiply by 14.5.

Ed


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Just type 1.8 bar to psi into google, or whatever bar you require and it will come up with the calculation.
hope this helps....


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

How accurate do you want it as the calculation is only accurate at sea level on earth. :grab

Thats why weather barometers are not much good in MHs

Phill


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

for all conversions there is a programme called convert.exe which is free and excellent. It will convert any value in many different applications, pressure, flow, distance etc.

Noel


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Don't forget temperature play a part as well  

Rule of thumb for me when in the field is 15lb so 4.5bar is 67Psi

Purists will tell me off I know (but I dont care!     )


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

drcotts said:


> How accurate do you want it as the calculation is only accurate at sea level on earth. :grab
> 
> Thats why weather barometers are not much good in MHs
> 
> Phill


Nah, Bar & PSI have a fixed ratio regardless of height above sea level or planet


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks all, 14.5 will do it I think.

Good comment AberdeenAngus.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

tincan said:


> for all conversions there is a programme called convert.exe which is free and excellent. It will convert any value in many different applications, pressure, flow, distance etc.
> 
> Noel


Hi

I support Tincan's recommendation Convert.exe... it does it all and has worked for me for some time ...a nice little accessory for windowz get it HERE <<<

mike


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

. . . 
I agree that it's not affected by atmospheric pressure or temparature

and to be pedantic . . .

1) bar not Bar (Metric units only have capital letters if they are named after someone - the correct SI unit is for pressure is the Pascal - but pressure gauges would have to have lots of zeros or decimal points on their scales. Units such as MPa = MegaPascals (mPa = milliPascals) confuse even more

2) the plural of bar is bar not bars 8) 

sorry!

Steve


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

homenaway said:


> . . .
> I agree that it's not affected by atmospheric pressure or temparature
> 
> and to be pedantic . . .
> ...


nothing on telly Steve ?


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Nothing, bar none!

A little quiz, then.

a and b represent two conversions - i.e. bar to psi.

In most cases:-

If (a) = 0 then (b) = 0

However, not in every case!

Q. Where does this equasion NOT apply?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

TR5 said:


> Nothing, bar none!


That fell flat... a bit of a let down :lol:

as I don't know the answer


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> If (a) = 0 then (b) = 0
> 
> However, not in every case!
> 
> Q. Where does this equasion NOT apply?


Temperature conversion?? F to C.
I can't spell them!!


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Kelvin to Centigrade too !


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Keep it simple, round figures.

Multiply by one and a half and put a zero on the end is normally close enough.

C.


----------

